# help for nephews xmas present!



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya me again! 

my nephew has asked for a cd player for christmas and would really like either a cars or spiderman one, like this: -

http://www.woolworths.co.uk/web/jsp/product/index.jsp?pid=50943410

im a bit skint at the mo and the number of nieces and nephews have grown since last year so im struggling to buy everyone everything they want for christmas - yes i have already stareted this year 

does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives i could buy? i really want one like the spiderman one as it seems easy to use as he will have only just turned 4 by christmas time, although he is fairly bright. the cars one looks like it might break easily as i had a look at it in toys r us the other day.

thanks

joxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Nutty Jo, Tesco.com have a cheap one for just under £12 and toysrus have a couple under £15 not exactly like the cars or spiderman ones but worth a look.

Kay


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ah ok cool thanks Kay, will have a look! just want something robust that cant be broken quickly by over excited little people


----------

